# Links and SSL

## audiodef

Can links open sites using SSL? I just tried to and I got "SSL error".

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info www-client/links?  It looks like SSL support is optional, so you may have excluded it.

----------

## audiodef

SSL has been compiled in.   :Confused: 

----------

